# [SOLVED] *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, this has been making me mad for about 2 days.

I turn on the computer, it goes to the loading screen where the loading bar thing is. then it pop's up the BSOD for about a second. I turned off the automatic restart and it read this error.

**** STOP: 0X0000008E (0XC0000005, 0X8052AD97, 0XF74045C4, 0X00000000)*

So I put in the XP Disk and go to repair to *CHKDSK* and it reads...

_C:/WINDOWS>chkdsk
The volume Serial Number is 320d-180e
CHKDSK is checking the volume...
CHKDSK found one or more errors on the volume.
94840640 kilobytes total disk space.
75404480 kilobytes are available.

32768 bytes in each allocation unit.
2963770 total allocation units on disk
2356390 allocation units available on disk[/I

I don't know what else to do. I did to FIXBOOT too, but it said it fixed it.

[ Please note I cannot go any further then this BSOD. I can't get into safe mode or anything. There was what I believe to be malware on the computer that's why I believe it started. Can't remove it if I can't get into windows. ]

Thanks in advance for the help_


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Let's see if we can get your system up and running with just a simple amendment to what you have already done.

Instead of using "chkdsk" ....

Use "chkdsk /r"

This will find and repair those errors on the disk and ... with a little bit of luck ... you may find the computer will boot in to Windows.


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Did that and still didn't work


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

0x8E has been known to be caused by faulty RAM. Try testing your RAM by using memtest86+. A download link is available in my signature.

Any questions - don't hesitate to ask :smile:

Good luck,

-Coolfreak


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



BaileyShelhorse said:


> Did that and still didn't work


Exactly .... 

what did you do ... ?
and what happened ... ?
and were there any report or message information displayed ... ?


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Ok ill try that tomorrow coolfreak. and australien I did the chkdsk /r and it said it cleared it up, then I did chkdsk /p then exit.

new bsod came up with same error code, but underneath it says memory cleared. tomorrow I will upload the whole message. I thank you all for the help so far, it's just late here and got work in the morning.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



BaileyShelhorse said:


> I did the chkdsk /r and it said it cleared it up


Please repeat as many times as is necessary .... "chkdsk /r" ... until it reports that *no errors* were found.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Ok I did the memtest86+ and it said "Pass Complete, no errors, press ESC to exit. Ran the computer again and not it says the same thing.

Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)

I ran (Chkdsk /r) again and nothing changed.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



BaileyShelhorse said:


> Ok I did the memtest86+ and it said "Pass Complete, no errors, press ESC to exit. Ran the computer again and not it says the same thing.
> 
> Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)
> 
> I ran (Chkdsk /r) again and nothing changed.


Re: memtest86+
Run for at least a minimum 7 full passes .... for any chance of a reliable result. The ideal .... run for 24 hours!

Re: chkdsk /r
Did it report that *no errors* were found? Was there any message displayed at the conclusion of the check?


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Try the Windows debugging tool for analyzing Blue Screen errors. http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/installx86.mspx

You download and install it then analyze the file(s) found in C > WINDOWS > MiniDump >
At the very end of the analysis it will say "Probably caused by......." Then you research what the file does.


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

I have the memtest86+ running now, the chkdsk /r said if reparid the files, and i run chkdsk /p the just chkdsk an it says everything is good.

Blade Jones I can't get past the BSOD so I don't know if you have to be able to get by that to load that thing. it's not an iso file.


----------



## AustrAlien (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Please:
Forget "chkdsk"
Forget "chkdsk /p"

These do not perform the necessary tasks in this situation.

What I need to know is that you have run "chkdsk /r" and that it has reported no errors found. Run "chkdsk /r" as many times as is necessary for it to report that no errors were found.

.... "chkdsk /r" performs a full surface scan of the disk and repairs any errors found (if it can). "chkdsk /r" includes the work done using /p.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

Hi - 

Bugcheck *0x8e* with *0xc0000005* exception = kernel mode app threw an exception; the exception = memory access violation

I need to ask if these 2 bugchecks you posted were in fact from 2 different BSODs. From your 1st post -

```
[font=lucida console]
0X0000008E (0XC0000005, 0X8052AD97, 0XF74045C4, 0X00000000)
[/font]
```
A follow-up post -

```
[font=lucida console]
 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)
[/font]
```
If they are from 2 different BSODs, your problem is more likely to be driver related rather than RAM. Parms 2 & 4 are identical in both bugchecks - they are memory addresses and are rarely the same. How long after power-up does the system BSOD?

Where did you run chkdsk from? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Bugcheck *0x8e* with *0xc0000005* exception = kernel mode app threw an exception; the exception = memory access violation
> 
> ...


It start up and gets to the windows loading bar where it has it say Windows XP Home and the night rider loading bar. Once it gets there it takes about 4 seconds to go to the BSOD.

I inserted a XP HOME CD and went to repair and did the chkdsk there.

The error message thats the title of this post was done first, then the second one was givin when I did the chkdsk.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

So you do not get a BSOD if you load from the XP CD?


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

No when I clik to boot from CD it works fine, but I really don't want to format the drive and loose all my stuff. I just remember loading the computer, seeing my walpaper then my wall paper changes to "warning! your in danger! your computer is infected with spyware" that looks like this (http://www.spywarevoid.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/systemsecuryty2009_desktop.jpg) and ran a fake virus scanner and try to make me buy there product. when I click my computer it froze, then i had to re-boot and then I got the BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



BaileyShelhorse said:


> No when I clik to boot from CD it works fine, but I really don't want to format the drive and loose all my stuff. I just remember loading the computer, seeing my walpaper then my wall paper changes to "warning! your in danger! your computer is infected with spyware" that looks like this (http://www.spywarevoid.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/systemsecuryty2009_desktop.jpg) and ran a fake virus scanner and try to make me buy there product. when I click my computer it froze, then i had to re-boot and then I got the BSOD.


I can say without a doubt that the screen you encountered beginning with -

```
[font=lucida console][SIZE=3][COLOR=RED]
	WARNING
   YOUR'RE IN DANGER
[/font][/COLOR][/SIZE]
```
. . . is not part of Windows XP. Your system has apparantly been infected and the BSODs are directly related to it [the infection]. I would usually refer you to our Security Forum to have your system checked for malware, but you must be able to run the programs as directed, which you cannot do at this time.

I would then suggest that you try to boot into SAFEMODE if you want access to your files. Keep in mind that they may be infected as well. After that, I would recommend re-installing XP.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


You appear to be infected and there are only t


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

I can't get into safe mode it still goes to the bsod so does it look like I'm screwed?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

You could try running Ubuntu as a live CD and see if you can access your files that way..

http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*



Coolfreak said:


> You could try running Ubuntu as a live CD and see if you can access your files that way..
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download


You have to be able to install it first. I can't get past the BSOD so I can't install it. it's not like linix where you just put the CD in and it runs from there.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

No... a live CD means you don't have to install it.


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

I downloaded it and it was an iso but when I burned it to cd is just an exe file. I can't find the liveCD on that site.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

As long as you burned it properly - when you boot from the CD - you will have the option to run it as a live CD.


----------



## BaileyShelhorse (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

It's fine. I just reformated the HDD. This topic can be closed now. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *** stop: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x8052ad97, 0xf74045c4, 0x00000000)*

I was trying to salvage the data - but alright. Sounds good.

Glad to hear that everything is sorted now.

You can mark this thread as Solved by clicking *Thread Tools* near the top right of the thread.

Take it easy,

-Coolfreak


----------

